# Another gorilla takes down a noob....



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Get home today...and BOOM...i need yet another mail box....
Chippewstud79 takes me down.
This isn't funny anymore running out of room.......

But i do like me some smokes....Thank you so much Adam!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great hit Adam, very generous! :tu


----------



## tallypig (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice-I like this place!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Get home today...and BOOM...i need yet another mail box....
> Chippewstud79 takes me down.
> This isn't funny anymore running out of room.......
> 
> But i do like me some smokes....Thank you so much Adam!!!!


probably time to add some ISOM to that growing collecton.........Nuff said

Great hit on a great up and coming gorilla.


----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

You deserve it, talkin' all that shit. Mess with fire, you're bound to get burned :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

rck70 said:


> Get home today...and BOOM...i need yet another mail box....
> Chippewstud79 takes me down.
> *This isn't funny anymore running out of room.......*
> 
> But i do like me some smokes....Thank you so much Adam!!!!


You say you have lot's of room!!! :r:r:chk:chk


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> probably time to add some ISOM to that growing collecton.........Nuff said


If I were you.....I would be really worried!!!!

nice hit Adam!!

Shawn


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> You say you have lot's of room!!! :r:r:chk:chk


Maybe your mouth should have consulted your humidor in advance of all the shit talkin' :r

:chk:chkCABINET TIME:chk:chk


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Maybe your mouth should have consulted your humidor in advance of all the shit talkin' :r
> 
> :chk:chkCABINET TIME:chk:chk


:chk:chkI agree :chk:chk


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great hit!!!!


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

KABOOM!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Maybe your mouth should have consulted your humidor in advance of all the shit talkin' :r
> 
> :chk:chkCABINET TIME:chk:chk


That's just down right funny!!:r :r :r :r :r :r

Very nice hit Adam!! Mega respect bro!! :tu


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

and the hits just keep on comin'!!!! nice hit !!!:tu:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

WTG Bro! Time to overload this dudes humi!!!!!!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> probably time to *add some ISOM* to that growing collecton.........*Nuff said*
> 
> Great hit on a great up and coming gorilla.


Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Russ is getting his ass handed to him daily, and I am _LOVING_ it! Good job organizing a bombing capaign against the gorillas, Russ. Nothing like sticking your face right into a hornet's nest.

Adam pounded you! :chk


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Man!!! That is awesome!!!:tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

rck70 said:


>


Wow, I would expect a little more resiliency out of the General of the Noob Brigade :r

Better toughen up, there are plenty of gorillas around here who hit harder than that. Some hit 65 lbs. hard, Oh wait, I started a trend on that too. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

rck70 said:


>


It appears that's a little too late, Poo Flinger.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

rck70 said:


>


Hey man, put that white flag down, stand up and take it like a leader or they may start plucking offf your brigade one by one........then you'll be all alone.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> Hey man, put that white flag down, stand up and take it like a leader or they may start plucking offf your brigade one by one........then you'll be all alone.


my army is too strong....shhhh....diversion tactics.....


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

lol, ya cant get me

la la la la la laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

uh oh


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

z3ro said:


> lol, ya cant get me
> 
> la la la la la laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> uh oh


Do you know Al?

(kidding everyone -- just kidding)


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

You guys are too much


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Do you know Al?
> 
> (kidding everyone -- just kidding)


Do we need to send you to sensitivity training?:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That's right just send me a PM and I'll give you my shipping address.

I am going to open a Fisherman School very soon. Watch for dates and times.

Oh Vin, :fu

Al
The Fisherman


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Oh Vin, :fu


:gnLove you too, Al.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> That's right just send me a PM and I'll give you my shipping address.
> 
> I am going to open a Fisherman School very soon. Watch for dates and times.
> 
> ...


Awww ok Al, I will send my package via you. You can pick out a couple you like and send it on to Russ :ss I am sure there will be lots to go around :r:r

:gn:hn


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice hit. Looks like the newb let his Alligator mouth overload his humingbird ass! How righteous! :gn:gn:chk:mn


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Get home today...and BOOM...i need yet another mail box....
> Chippewstud79 takes me down.
> This isn't funny anymore running out of room.......
> 
> But i do like me some smokes....Thank you so much Adam!!!!


nice hit Chippewstud79. Seen them in person :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

rck70 said:


>


NO SURRENDER NO RETREAT!!!


----------

